# Whizzer Belt Guard - which one do I have?



## BWbiker (Jan 22, 2012)

This is part of some Whizzer stuff I recently bought. Not sure what year / model the belt guard is correct for?
If you know please post!  Thank you, Brad


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2012)

I have one of those on my H model which is a 47


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 22, 2012)

*Whizzer Guard .........*



BWbiker said:


> This is part of some Whizzer stuff I recently bought. Not sure what year / model the belt guard is correct for?
> If you know please post!  Thank you, Brad
> 
> 
> View attachment 38868




Thanks Patrick! You still overseas? Please look at my next Whizzer post Patrick, I have another frame question. Thank you, Brad


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

Since it always retains both pedals and a discrete connected drive for rider-powered propulsion, the motorized bicycle is in technical terms a true bicycle, albeit a power-assisted one. However, for purposes of governmental licensing and registration requirements, the type may be legally defined as a motor vehicle, motorcycle, moped, or a separate class of hybrid vehicle.


----------



## Schwinncoll (May 19, 2014)

BWBiker, do you still have this guard?  If so I am interested in it.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 20, 2014)

Its an early version with the cutout for the generator drive. I believe it would be correct for an "H" model.


----------

